# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Galaxy Watch, smartwatch, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-watch

Galaxy Watch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch hands-on

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> The Galaxy Watch is Samsung’s latest take on wearables. It features a bezel used to navigate through menus, lasts up to four days on a charge, and can track 40 different physical activities. It comes in 42 and 46mm sizes, with the option of LTE support.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Hands-On: Steady progress, but few thrills

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> We knew Samsung's Galaxy Note 9 was coming, but the new Galaxy Watch was a bit more of a surprise. (Well, as much a surprise as a device Samsung leaked on its own website can be.) The crowds have finally started to dissipate here at Samsung Unpacked, so we snagged a few Galaxy Watches to try on, and there's immediately plenty to like about the wearable.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Watch first impressions: Best features and what it's missing

Published on Aug 24, 2018




> Samsung's new smartwatch elevates its health and fitness tracking and brings more options for women, but misses one key feature.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch review

Published on Aug 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy Watch 4: Samsung is coming for Apple Watch's crown with Wear OS 3"
With a better health sensor, Google-based Wear OS 3 and better performance, Samsung's new smartwatch arrives Aug. 27.

by Scott Stein 
August 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 review

Aug 25, 2021




> Samsung may be offering a new OS, body composition measurement and sleep-tracking features, as well as upgraded sensors and processor in the Galaxy Watch 4. But while those are helpful to an extent, it’s the company’s core smartwatch experience (what used to be known as Tizen) that shines. Unfortunately, battery life suffers as a result of the new features.

----------

